# Quay for my Car event 2004



## SamanthaG (Mar 4, 2004)

On the 5th Friday of the month between May â€" August Poole Quay in Dorset is closed off to traffic allowing up to 100 Audi TTâ€™s to be displayed as part of the Quay for my Car event programme.

Itâ€™s free entry for both Audi TT owners and spectators. No need to book just come along from 6pm when the road is closed and let our marshals show you where to display your car. The road reopens again at 10pm. (the site will have needed to be cleared by this time.)

Owners can compare notes and stories and with a great selection of bars and restaurants serving fresh local seafood right on the waters edge you canâ€™t find a better location.

The ONE Audi TT night for the 2004 season will take place on the 30th July.
for more info call 01202 253253 or visit www.pooletourism.com for the full Quay for my Car programme.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Sam, weve done this before, Suzie was our contact at Poole Audi. 8)
PS there was no way to get 100 cars there, we had about 45 TTs once , that filled the quay area, when more of our cars arrived they had to park a good distance away...................


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Not sure if I understand you. You state the event will take place on the 5th friday of each month between May and Aug.
My calender only shows 4 fridays in May, June and August. :-/


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark - that why there is only one meet which is in July......


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah,
Noted the July event but why does it mention May to Aug then.
Still confused. :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Don't be confused. It's pretty clear to me that the night that TTs are being invited to is 30th July.

The programme runs over several months. The TT night is in July.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok then ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Up to the top .....worth a punt for the solenTTers ! or anyone in Hants Dorset Wilts Sussex Devon even ! 8)


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

............and Surrey -  Count me in


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be great to meet up again Dons, we'll celebrate my Mums birthday and my second anniversary of no booze on the 30th July :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Might be up for this. I'll make my own way there, shall I?


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Should be there!
JRV

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jrv/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phil said:


> Might be up for this. I'll make my own way there, shall I?


LOL !!! No it would be more fun arriving in convoy TOGETHER ! LOL

Lets all talk nearer the time and meet say at the M27 services Rownhams on the West bound side , as we did for several cruises... :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep I can see a Hogs Back 3pm meeting point again... 

Can someone remind me nearer the time.... :wink:

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK

LOUISE ! Here's a reminder ! (well it is nearer the time !) :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

See you at Sir John Barleycorn


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Better start getting ready then......... 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Samantha,
I know a few months ago I stated my confusion on the number of TT events being held on The Quay this year.
Can you please clarify that July the 30th is the only TT event being held this summer as the other months do not have a 5th Friday.
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

See this :wink:

www.pooletourism.com/services.asp?id=800BD6209CB34B


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> See this :wink:
> 
> www.pooletourism.com/services.asp?id=800BD6209CB34B


Already done:
See this  http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=26406


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Last year was great fun see below. TTotal is right though...there's no way 100 TTs could fit along there. Those that turned up late had to park up t' road. So get there at 6 on the 30th and enjoy.

Can i bring my new Carrera 4?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jog said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > See this :wink:
> ...


Excellent! shall i speak to Poole Audi my - Stealer to throw what liitle weight i carry behind this?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Time to start planning, in Mark's absence I have taken it upon myself to remind you all about this almost Mediterranean experience (weather permitting !) Many many TT's on the long waterfront at Poole . Parking is reseved only for us TT ers. Be there from 6pm.

Lets organise a few cruises there like before ?

I will be starting at the M27 services , West bound , between junction 3 and 4. Lets start at 5.30 ?

Thats FRIDAY 30th July :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Now the Sir John Barleycorn
Thanks John


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Still ages away then.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> Will see you there.
> Thanks John


Hi Mark, thought you were away ...have also bumped the GFTT Solen*TT*eers meet too. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Last night we did the Poole Bike Night on the Quay, we lost count but reckoned on a minimum of 4 THOUSAND motorcycles of EVERY description were there !










http://www.credwood.freeserve.co.uk/poole/mbnite2.htm


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ColDiTT and I are thinking of coming down. Does anyone have any hotels they could recomend for the stop over friday night?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

try here 
Southampton
http://www.uk-hotel-accommodation.co.uk/England/Hampshire/Southampton/index.cfm
Poole
http://www.uk-hotel-accommodation.co.uk/England/Dorset/Poole/index.cfm

Try for the Thistle at Poole, its right where we park the cars !On the Quay at Poole :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> ColDiTT and I are thinking of coming down. Does anyone have any hotels they could recomend for the stop over friday night?


This may be of some help http://www.pooletourism.com or try Bournemouth tourist office.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or try the Thistle :wink: :roll:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks guys. Colin's just got a quote. Hopefully there will be a few of us coming down.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark & John thanks for the hotel info  we (me & Di) are booked into the Thistle Hotel in Poole. We shall be coming down the A34 - M3, where would be the best place to meet up with you guys and at what time? Sorry if you've gone over this a 100 times already but we are nearly northerners :wink:

Multimap link would be useful too 

Any other midlanders/northerners/nearly southerners fancy meeting up?

Thanks

Col


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We are meeting at the WEST BOUND Rownhams services halfway between Junction 3 and 4 on the M27 (motorway runs from East to West along a small bit of the South Coast, between Southampton and Portsmouth, England, Europe) :wink:

Oh yes and we are meeting at 5.30 pm Colin


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

We are meeting at Sir John Barleycorn 4.30p.m.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Edit


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Great and thanks for the info guys and for the link Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark Hi,

The whole area is really busy especially on a Friday.

Yeh your time is better, its only a 30 minute drive with light traffic, agree at this time of day we should be aiming for 4.45pm....

There is no gate as such...just turn onto the Quay road before the lifting bridge, they close the road off to anything other than chosen vehicle, so if you are in a TT they will guide you to your prking slot.

First come first served first served so I guess the nearer to 6pm the better.

I will struggle to get there for 4.45 as Helen is only leaving Coventry at 3pm........ better say see you guys there then.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A34 has major roadworks south of Newbury with on average 4 mile tail backs. I assume they will still be there.

You have been warned


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Came back from AMD at Bicester on Saturday afternoon Richard, all the way down the A34, 88 miles in 75 minutes  , there was a hold up at Whitchurch, but if you come off the A34 there and actually go thru Whitchurch then back on to the A34 you will miss it  
At the M4 A34 junction it was almost straight through, but at rush hour and esp Friday it will be hell :evil:

The joys of motoring ! :-*


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> A34 has major roadworks south of Newbury with on average 4 mile tail backs. I assume they will still be there.
> 
> You have been warned


Good call, the works are going on until the autumn at least

http://www.a34m4.com/


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Crikey guys!

I admire the dedication, feel a bit embarrased I can walk to the key from my house  but will obviously be there with the TT :twisted:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

or QUAY even doh!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So get there early and reserve the places for the long distance guys !


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll get my cones


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Double Whippy and a Flake please (a 99 to us old timers !!!)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I see what you mean about those roadworks now  I was in Winchester yesterday and travelled down the A34, there was not only the M4 junction works but more just south of the A303 junction. Anyway, I used some very nice country B roads on the way back 8) and some very picturesque villages en route home bound 

Col


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh drive off the A34 and go thru the pictureskew village of Whitchurch with its 2 trout streams..very pretty.

Should have called in here Col !


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeh, I should have John but I wanted to get back for the football :roll: Ho hum


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe you needn't have bothered .....


----------



## hudo (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm new to the group but I run a nightclub over in Bournemouth so anyone staying over wanting guestlist for free entry into Elements just e-mail me and I'll sort it out.

[email protected]

Cheers

Steve


----------



## hudo (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone staying over who wants to go clubbing in Bournemouth after the event are welcome at my club on the guestlist naturally over in Bournemouth which I am the Manager of. E-mail if you wish.

Cheers

Steve

[email protected]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great news, Col and Diane are joining the action too...

We look forward to seeing them there Mark, they are staying local that evening so are meeting us all at the M27 services between Jnct 2 and 3 Westbound at 4.45pm

:roll: Cheers Col :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

looks like my weekend in bombay has been delayed...

so looks like 'may' be able to make it.......

so where do I park the 911 ? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You 've bought some flip flops ???????


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks John, Mark & Co

Looking forward to 30th already 8)

Col


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Still meeting @ 4:45 at Rownhams (West)?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

According to our fearless leader yesterday, YES !

But that was before he wobbled in and out of those cones


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi Guys

I will be there, as I only live a few miles away.

For the guys coming from the North, consider

M5, Stroud, Bath,Warminster, Sharftsbuys, Blandford, Poole, Its a much nicer route and you can avoid the A34 tailbacks, just watch out for the M6 / M5 juction.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> According to our fearless leader yesterday, YES !
> 
> But that was before he wobbled in and out of those cones


You talking ice cream again 

We are meeting at Sir John Barleycorn Pub 4.30 p.m.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

TTotal said:


> You 've bought some flip flops ???????


shhhhhh !

that's the secret !


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

List of attendees (tranferred)

(DigimeisTTer) Andy & Pippa
(TTotal) John & Helen
Col & Di 
Justinp
Jog & Mrs Jog


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > According to our fearless leader yesterday, YES !
> ...


Wrong!!! :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> List of attendees (tranferred)
> 
> DigimeisTTer & girlie
> TTotal (John) & 1 *
> ...


 *Thats Helen ! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Edited :wink:

Any more?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I should be able to make it. (Just waiting to hear from some friends arriving from Oz when they'll be needing my tourist guide services).


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Edited :wink:
> 
> Any more?


mighTy Tee (Richard) and Julie


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm hoping to make it down.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Ben will be great to see you down on our patch !

Andy, there is also these guys who are pretty definate......

SundeepTT and Mrs (Porsche?)
donna_kebab (Moro TTR)
JRV and Mrs JRV (Moro TTC)
Phil (Black TTR)
t7 Lisa (Silver TTR)
tt500 Simon (Porsche)

Remember only TTs can park with us, the Porkers have to go in another car pork (sorry park) try the Thistle Hotel which is 50 metres away only :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Andy,
And there's more:
auditt260bhp - Neil
Markemears - Mark
Boogerttman
Homer - Andy
SKG - Steve
Bryn
Kharling - Kev


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Fantastic, can't keep up soooo

(DigimeisTTer) Andy & Pippa 
(TTotal) John & Helen 
(ColDiTT) Col & Di 
Justinp 
Jog & Mrs Jog 
SundeepTT and Mrs (Porsche?) 
donna_kebab (Moro TTR) 
JRV and Mrs JRV (Moro TTC) 
Phil (Black TTR) 
t7 Lisa (Silver TTR) 
tt500 Simon (Porsche)
auditt260bhp - Neil 
Markemears - Mark 
Boogerttman 
Homer - Andy 
SKG - Steve 
Bryn 
Kharling - Kev
XXmetal (Ben)
Wilbur 101
MighTy Tee (Richard & Julie)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Perhaps a little PM to the ones that have gone quiet ? :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

We're training him up well John


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Well done Ben will be great to see you down on our patch !
> 
> Andy, there is also these guys who are pretty definate......
> 
> ...


not to worry i'm going to stuck on a set of audi rings and a TT badge to the 993.....


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

The Laws would like to attend this but we are struggling to find hotel accomodation. Does anyone have any ideas?

Steve


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

The only place I can find is the Thistle. Maybe a group buy :?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be on the Quay as well.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thistle Hotel 0870 3339143


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Looking good! 

DigimeisTTer) Andy & Pippa 
(TTotal) John & Helen 
(ColDiTT) Col & Di 
Justinp 
Jog & Mrs Jog 
SundeepTT and Mrs (Porsche?) 
donna_kebab (Moro TTR) 
JRV and Mrs JRV (Moro TTC) 
Phil (Black TTR) 
t7 Lisa (Silver TTR) 
tt500 Simon (Porsche) 
auditt260bhp - Neil 
Markemears - Mark 
Boogerttman 
Homer - Andy 
SKG - Steve 
Bryn 
Kharling - Kev 
XXmetal (Ben) 
Wilbur 101 
MighTy Tee (Richard & Julie) 
TTLaw (Mr & Mrs)
ttvic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Good idea to contact the organisors so they know they have serious visitor coming ?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Just received confirmation - free food & drink!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

_Dear Andy,

Thank you for your email â€" the TT meet is the ideal place to meet with other TT enthusiasts!

The event will start at 6.00p.m. on Poole Quay. Parking will be on Poole Quay if you are bringing your TT â€" there will be stewards to direct you to display your car. You will then be given a pass which will allow you to join us in Oyster Quays for complimentary drinks and food.

I look forward to meeting you on the 30th July, if you have any further queries, please call me on 01202 775050.

Kindest regards,_

James


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Andy, think we have all got this, but may be an idea to drop an email to (Samantha?) them to say that the TTOC are coming and the expected numbers involved.
When I organised this a couple of Poole's ago they were over subscribed with cars, I got 44 (I think) cars off here and there was a major prob parking them all, Wak had to (and others) park miles away from us.
The blurb used to say "See a 100 TTs on the Quay!" There is no way that this is physically possible !
Shall I do this or Mark or ? Cheers mate.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

John

I have just spoken to James Lattimer who is organising the event, was quite shocked when I told him TTOC was coming & could expect in the region of 150 cars (guess) he's going to find out how many cars they can fit on the Quay and if ness' organise additional parking close by.

Is there any way we can firm up on numbers?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I think those who have taken the time to join the TTOC should get priority parking. Obviously it will not happen.

Digi : Anything I can do to help?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think it just really means that its best to get there as early as poss to the officially required time (6 pm ??)There will always be a few non turn uppers, have we definately got PM messages of confirmation from all possible attendees ?

Guess it will be parking for first comers.....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Have we definately got PM messages of confirmation from all possible attendees ?
> 
> Guess it will be parking for first comers.....


John,

Those on the list I passed on to Digi, were from a list of names who have shown interest in attending previous meets. There have not been contacted directly by me.

Digi,

As John asked, have you contacted any on the list who have not already committed? Let me know if you want me to send out some reminding PMs.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I would also like a head count for organising a team dinner(thats if we are all up for it ?)
It worked well before, we had about 20 of us, I booked the long table at the Offshore Bar(Next to Sunseekers in West Quay Rd) I know Chris (who runs it ) for many years. 
If we want a reservation we need to let them know soon.

What do we think ?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Jog

Can you start some PM's?

John def up for dinner, sounds good


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi John,
Can you count Andrea and I in for the meal. - Great idea.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John

Count Julie and me in for the meal

(saves me taking her out the night before for her Birthday - last of the romantics me - honest)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok looks like we have 8 of us so far, please keep remionding everyone to email me (easiest and quicker) on

[email protected]

I am booking the table now, Chris is flexible there so we should be ok, but better if I can know ASAP PLEASE!

Thanks

Later...just rang them, had to book as they will be busy so table for 20 is firm .Lets hope we fill it guys, booked for 8.30 pm we can get there earlier if we like they are flexible and nice ( if not a little mad Chris in full flight is just like Basil Fawlty !!!)










http://www.the-offshore.co.uk/location.html


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

TTotal said:


> I would also like a head count for organising a team dinner(thats if we are all up for it ?)
> It worked well before, we had about 20 of us, I booked the long table at the Offshore Bar(Next to Sunseekers in West Quay Rd) I know Chris (who runs it ) for many years.
> If we want a reservation we need to let them know soon.
> 
> What do we think ?


Hi John,

Please count Gina and I in for the meal, nice meeting you on the way up to Brooklands.

Regards
Shaun and Gina
JRV


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Finnaly got around to sorting the hotel out. So I'm a definate for dinner   

Might be worth putting Colin and Di down as they're on holiday at the moment but they've also booked a room.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'll probably be down. Probably not for dinner though. They overcooked my steak last time.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No probs, they do childrens dinners too, baked beans and fish fingers with ice cream ? :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Slightly OT but Jog have you customised your paintwork ala Starsky & Hutch or is it just a gleaming shine & a poor res piccy in your avatar?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Slightly OT but Jog have you customised your paintwork ala Starsky & Hutch or is it just a gleaming shine & a poor res piccy in your avatar?


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

TTotal said:


> No probs, they do childrens dinners too, baked beans and fish fingers with ice cream ? :roll:


How did you know that's what I wanted :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You will be on a high chair with Phil ! :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

TTotal said:


> You will be on a high chair with Phil ! :lol:


The same one


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Slightly OT but Jog have you customised your paintwork ala Starsky & Hutch or is it just a gleaming shine & a poor res piccy in your avatar?


Pretty damn similar !


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Its been "Starsky'd" How do I put the picture in my signature?

John,
Just trying to work our the timing for Friday.
Rownhams "Westbound" is a pain in the A**e to get too from the West.
Any chance we (JRV and the Jogs) could meet you at the Sir John Barleycorn at Junction 1 or Stoney Cross Services approx 1 mile further on along the A31.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As long as *everyone* knows where we are all meeting I dont mind !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Slightly OT but Jog have you customised your paintwork ala Starsky & Hutch or is it just a gleaming shine & a poor res piccy in your avatar?


Andy , have a look at off topic !!! Stitched him up a treat ! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice one John :twisted:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly OT but Jog have you customised your paintwork ala Starsky & Hutch or is it just a gleaming shine & a poor res piccy in your avatar?
> ...


Cheers Guys :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Just out of interest who's travelling the furtest to this event?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Here she is. OT i know :?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jog/Jog%20TT%20sig3.jpg


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

We have now booked into the Thistle. Nothing available on their central booking line but the hotel had space when booked direct :? .

We would like to go for the meal with you guys so can we be added please. 2 adults and a child.

See you all soon.

Steve


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Steve,

Can you bring that touch up paint with you. I forgott to see you about it at Brooklands.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Steve,
> 
> Can you bring that touch up paint with you. I forgott to see you about it at Brooklands.
> 
> ...


It's still in the boot. I'll leave it in for next week.

Steve


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi,
> 
> We would like to go for the meal with you guys so can we be added please. 2 adults and a child.
> 
> Steve


Have booked 20 places and it seems that we may need more ! I shall reserve another 6 for luck :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

XXMetal said:


> Steve,
> 
> Can you bring that touch up paint with you. I forgott to see you about it at Brooklands.
> 
> ...


Is that the white touch up paint for Jog?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Steve,
> ...


Oi, hands off I ask first :twisted: :wink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> No probs, they do childrens dinners too, baked beans and fish fingers with ice cream ? :roll:


Do they also do liquid food for you oldies?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Grrrrrrr :evil:










:wink:


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Well done Ben will be great to see you down on our patch !
> 
> Andy, there is also these guys who are pretty definate......
> 
> ...


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Meant to say....Raven Black not Moro Blue, anyway we'll definately be there!

See you all soon!
Mr and Mrs JRV
aka Shaun and Gina


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jog said:


> Here she is. OT i know :?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jog/Jog%20TT%20sig3.jpg


She's a beauty! 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Back on topic, just imagine the chaos this would cause next week

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/3920039.stm


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi Chaps
How many people are going and is everyone meeting somewhere to cruise to Poole. I'll be coming from Torquay but I would like to meet up with everyone and drive a little further to enjoy the Cruise!!!! 8) Really enjoyed that at Rownhams.......  
ANT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Just out of interest who's travelling the furtest to this event?


Possibly us :roll: But we won't know until Wednesday if work will be against us :? 
If we are coming we'll join the dinner crew, John


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Dani,

If you're going down, fancy meeting up for a cruise down?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Edited
Cheers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ANT said:


> Hi Chaps
> How many people are going and is everyone meeting somewhere to cruise to Poole. I'll be coming from Torquay but I would like to meet up with everyone and drive a little further to enjoy the Cruise!!!! 8) Really enjoyed that at Rownhams.......
> ANT


I have sent you a PM Ant !
John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dear All,

At the Castle Combe event on Saturday, I met more folk coming who are not on this forum (yet)

Please look out for a RED Roadster, nice young guy called Neil. He won the Conkers Dangleance at Brooklands, plus a gent with a silver TTC .

They are both deffo coming to the meet .

sTTarsky you have PM
huTTch you have PM

Awaiting head count ...... 

Could this be the biggest event (apart from anything beginnimng with "B" ) ?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

We're now back from holiday  but looking forward to Friday 

John, please put me and Di down for the meal 8)

Col


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I like ure new avatar john, must change mine


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> sTTarsky you have PM
> huTTch you have PM
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

wohooooo! [smiley="mexicanwave.gif"]

Looks like I'm going to be able to come after all!

Will be a frantic dash after work (depends how early I can sneak out ).

can't stay overnight , but can I join in for the meal please?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi DIRY, pleased you can get out , itll be worth it and MASSIVE !

Try to get on the Quay by 6pm - if you need help you have my MOB no.

Thanks

John (plenty of room in the Inn (Joseph! :wink: ) )


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi All

Just in from James

_Hi Andy,

I am informed that we can fit approximately 80 cars on the front.

Could you please let me have an email list of the people attending and I will send you and them all an email with more details for Friday.

Thanks very much.

James Lattimer

Marketing Manager

Poole Audi

Tel: +44 1202 775050

Mobile: +44 7834 697061

Email: [email protected]

Website: www.poole.audi.co.uk
_


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest who's travelling the furtest to this event?
> ...


The more the merrier Dani


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just in from James
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

Ask james to send me the info and I will post it. Probably easier than getting email address's.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any one who comes along on Friday, dont forget to ask me or Colin or Ben about the Chips or Dent clinic taking place in Peterborough in August... :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Mark

Have e-mailed James to liase with you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Dani,
> 
> If you're going down, fancy meeting up for a cruise down?


Sounds good to me, Ben 

I'll post later this week if we can make it


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Mark
> 
> Have e-mailed James to liase with you.


 :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry

Should have checked before posting earlier. Meeting point will be as follows:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735

Location is the "Sir John barleycorn Pub" located approx 100 yards from Junction 1 of the M27. See map link above - a much more relaxed location :wink: . Aim to leave here by 5 p.m. at the latest, so get there for 4.30 and have a long cool drink first. [smiley=cheers.gif]

We need to be at the Quay for 6 p.m.

If anyone wants my mobile no, please send an email to the address below or PM me.

Poole Audi will be sending me further infomation, which I will post soon.

This is going to be a large event, second only to Brooklands 8) .
[/b]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is that the same place as GTT night?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Yep exactly the same.
You gona be there?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Is that the same place as GTT night?


Sure is


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes it is the same place :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Attendees:

Those meeting at Sir John Barleycorn Pub at 4.30 friday 30th.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735

Jog 
JRV
TTotal 
MighTy Tee
AudiTT260bhp 
XXMetal
CildiTT
Sundeep993 :wink: 
TTLaw
TTVic
Ant
Donna Kebab
T7
Phil
Wilbur101
A3DFU
DIRY
WAS

Meeting at Poole
Digimister
JustinP

Any More :?:

If any of the above is wrong, please let me know but please dont gang up on me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AudiTT260bhp is coming twice then ? :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> AudiTT260bhp is coming twice then ? :roll:


Someone will be happy! :twisted: (sorry, couldn't resist that!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> Attendees:
> 
> Those meeting at Sir John Barleycorn Pub at 4.30 friday 30th.
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735
> ...


RedTTR(Neil) and silver TTC(Mr "X") who came to Castle Combe deffo...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Where are these guys meeting us john?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At the event, or if lost they both have my mobile number.They expect mto meet us there before 6pm.
:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

sorry chapps I'm not going to make it as I'm now in Bombay that weekend !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and the good news is, we are all coming with you.

If you can get this cow out of the way we can get a few cars in here !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

IMPORTANT

Can a kind soul bring along some of the new flyers for posting under TT windscreen wipers at Poole?

My colour printer is broken sadly... thanks, we can then drum up some new members from the meet !

John


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a print run booked for Thursday evening


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

SundeepTT said:


> sorry chapps I'm not going to make it as I'm now in Bombay that weekend !


That will put a few miles on the Porker :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

t o o m u c h c o m e d y . . . m u s t r e s i s t ! :roll:

hopefully catch you all at the southend do ! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jog said:


> Yep exactly the same.
> You gona be there?


Try stopping me. With Luke and Elaine in tow!

P.S. Who made you Southern Rep? Surely there should have been a vote! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> AudiTT260bhp is coming twice then ? :roll:


There's a first time for everything!! :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey peeps, blimey have a I got onto this one late! Count me in for the 4.45 convoy from Rownhams, I'll come straight from work 8)

What a great idea for an event, and a great location. Can't wait!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Can a kind soul bring along some of the new flyers for posting under TT windscreen wipers at Poole?


Where is the file? I can run off a hundred or so without anyone noticing here


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/lrflyer.pdf

They you are Jay... you are a member arent you ? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> Hey peeps, blimey have a I got onto this one late! Count me in for the 4.45 convoy from Rownhams, I'll come straight from work 8)
> 
> What a great idea for an event, and a great location. Can't wait!


Thought we were meeting at the John Barleycorn @ Cadnam :?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

TTotal, yes I'm a member, fully paid number 456 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> TTotal, yes I'm a member, fully paid number 456 8)


Good man, where are you coming from ? Want to meet up and cruise in with us from The John Barleycorn Pub ? Be there 4.30 as we leave there by 5pm and must get to Poole by 6pm.

Hi Richard , Jay was looking at an earlier post, YES at The John Barleycorn PUB :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll be coming from Theale, near Reading.

IM sent...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Attendees:

Those meeting at Sir John Barleycorn Pub at 4.30 friday 30th. 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735

Jog 
JRV 
TTotal 
MighTy Tee 
AudiTT260bhp 
XXMetal 
CildiTT 
TTLaw 
TTVic 
Ant 
Donna Kebab 
T7 
Wilbur101 
A3DFU 
DIRY 
WAS 
Jay

Meeting at Poole 
Digimister 
JustinP 
Red TTC (conker winner)
TTC (MrX)

Any More


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> I'll be coming from Theale, near Reading.
> 
> IM sent...


Thanks Jay, replied !See you at the Pub, (I'll be in a TT :roll: )


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Anyone coming from Devon???  ..............APART FROM ME!!!  Thought I would get in there before anyone said something :roll: ! :wink: 
Can't wait......got the video camera ready already for the cruise.... Hope the weather's Good. See you soon!
ANT


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to grace you with my presence on Friday. I know, I know, it won't be the same without me, but I'm sure you'll all cope :wink:

John, I'm sure you'll find somebody else's wheels to unjustifiably criticise....


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Might come down and have a look and drink with you all but will be in an Allroad. If I come will bring a few Key Covers with me.
Pete


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Pete,

Will be good to see you again, shame no TTR, whats happened to BOO ?

John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phil said:


> I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to grace you with my presence on Friday. I know, I know, it won't be the same without me, but I'm sure you'll all cope :wink:
> 
> John, I'm sure you'll find somebody else's wheels to unjustifiably criticise....


What a shame, had saved you a place on this table .....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> What a shame, had saved you a place on this table .....


Surely your zimmer's going to have trouble on that soft grass.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nay probs Phil.....there's big wheels on mine ! :-*


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry Mark for the late entry and thanks for the subtle "jog". Yes count me in, but as I live in b'mth will make it down to quay and see you all there. you may want to avoid this area (below) though as is is going to cause some problems with the traffic.

http://www.ticketsouth.co.uk/default.asp?page=event&ReqEvent=BHDCV04

As i live near here i may be a little late!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No-go here as well: no let up in work :?

Have fun all of you who are going! May the [smiley=sunny.gif] be with you.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well pointed out Markebears, you live in Kings Park then?

Would suggest for the rest of you continuing on A31 follow signs for Poole via Wimborne & not take the Wessex Way to B'mouth that way you should miss any traffic for Party on the Pitch

Quite fancied going to that meself, not for RW but the 80's revival gig!


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

New boy on the block from Southampton (HG53 VYE) hopefully will join you at the Sir John Barleycorn


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one!
And welcome aboard


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

I will hopefully already be in Poole due to setting out from sunny Brum at 1000hrs. Is their somehere near Poole we can meet up with you guys?

Steve


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Updated list of Attendees: 1 day to go  .

Those meeting at Sir John Barleycorn Pub at 4.30 friday 30th. 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735

Jog 
JRV 
TTotal 
MighTy Tee 
AudiTT260bhp 
XXMetal 
CildiTT 
TTVic 
Ant 
Donna Kebab 
T7 
Wilbur101 
BillP
DIRY 
WAS 
Jay 
KAM
Imster

The intended route from the pub to Poole will be as follows:
A31 to Ferndown
A348 Ferndown to Tower Park
A3049 Tower Park to Poole centre.

Meeting at Poole 
Digimeistter 
JustinP 
Red TTC (conker winner) 
TTLaw
Markebears
Laurie
Mackem

Any More


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BillP said:


> New boy on the block from Southampton (HG53 VYE) hopefully will join you at the Sir John Barleycorn


Bill, are you the guy that came to see us at Castle Combe ? Silver TTc ?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Jog
Can you add me to your list.

Will try to meet you at the pub or down in Poole.

See you there


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Can you put me on the list too please?

I will be coming with Kam.

Thanks


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kam said:


> Hi Jog
> Can you add me to your list.
> 
> Will try to meet you at the pub or down in Poole.
> ...


Look forward to seeing you and Imster.

Will put you on the list.

Mark


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'm pretty much a certainty. Problem is I may not be able to get away from work in Winchester until after 5. My questions are as follows:

1. Is anyone else coming down late (5.30ish from Winchester/M3 etc) and wants to meet?
2. I'm reading about 2 early meeting points at 4.30: Rownams Services and Barleycorn Pub. Are these the same or different (don't head south much)?

Help!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Wilbur
The meeting point is the Sir John Barleycorn Pub at Junction 1 of M27 - We are not meeting at Rownhams services.
Hope this helps.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:?: Will there be any TTs in the World that aren't coming? 

PS anyone just shown interest in this that wants to join for dinner at the Offshore Restaurant (Smartish sort of pub bar) let us know please?

Thanks looking forward to a busy meet ! WOW ! 8)


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Count me in for dinner. The wife's away but I may have a mate with me. Will post as soon as I know.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Okay mate added a couple for luck and just phoned the restaurant ! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jog said:


> Updated list of Attendees: 1 day to go  .
> 
> Meeting at Poole
> *Digimister *
> ...


Sorry Jog but it's DIGIMEISTTER for the record :wink:

After we meet you will probably call me other things anyway :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ET obviously phoned home :lol:

(sorry! )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Updated list of Attendees: 1 day to go  .
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jog said:


> Updated list of Attendees: 1 day to go  .
> 
> Those meeting at Sir John Barleycorn Pub at 4.30 friday 30th.
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735
> ...


Jog,

Can I have my text coloured Navy by the way? :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Updated list of Attendees: 1 day to go  .
> ...


Not like you to be sarky :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

My TT's just got some new shoes especially for the event :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jog said:


> Nice Avatar by the way :wink:


Hugtastic eh!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

jog said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jog
> ...


Thanks Mark, looking forward to seeing the flash in person....did you paint it by hand, looks like Halfords own brand white!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jog said:


> Not like you to be sarky :lol:


I know! :lol:


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi all
Just booked into the thistle and will poss meet up at Rownhams if i get there in time leaving @ 3pm.[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Its not Rownhams
We are meeting at a Pub called the Sir John Barleycorn, 100yds Off Junction 1 of M27.
See the post with list of attendees for Map.
Cheers
Jog

We are meeting here:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark, can you change the first post ref "Rownhams" and make it The Barleycorn ?
Late comers may get confused like the last couple did :?

Please note the Silver TTC that we met at Castle Combe is BillP, also please watch out for a non TT owner, SCOTT EXLEY who is coming along as he is looking to buy one, needs a Black 225 TTR, any advice we can give him, he will be there to ask us tonight.

John :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just incase anyone is still unclear

Meeting point will be as follows:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735

Location is the "Sir John barleycorn Pub" located approx 100 yards from Junction 1 of the M27. See map link above - a much more relaxed location . Aim to leave here by 5 p.m. at the latest, so get there for 4.30 and have a long cool drink first.

We need to be at the Quay for 6 p.m.

If anyone wants my mobile no, please send an email to the address below or PM me.

Poole Audi will be sending me further infomation, which I will post soon.

This is going to be a large event, second only to Brooklands .


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for that Jog 

Just waiting for Ben xxmetal then we're off 8)

See you later

The Northerners


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I'll see you all at the quay............


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry can't make it tonight as I need to go to Holland this weekend.
The weather looks good for the event so all enjoy

[smiley=cheers.gif] Vic


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Leaving here in about an hour.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So excited, have had to "go " again ! 

Just finished work as taken the afternoon off, then its...

TWO WEEKS OFF ! 

See you all later :wink:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

things have got hectic here... it's unlikely i'll make it now.  have a good one!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Excellent evening, run down the A31 was a bit poor as expected but Poole Quay was great.

Thanks to TTotal for organising dinner afterwards, really good food.

Superb run home with Jog and JRV. Shaun you threw me when you didnt leave the M27 where I expected you too, suddenly I thought maybe it wasnt you behind me when we first got on the M27 :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol: I figured someone would beat me home! :lol:

Run down - 3.5 hours :evil: 
Run back - 2 hours :twisted:

Top evening, and thanks to all our Southern Guys (and girls ) for pulling this together.

Company was great
TTs were sparkling (apart from mine ) - and flyered 
Food was fab

What more can you ask for?

Cheers all - great to meet everyone (again and for the first time)


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Going down - 5hrs (from London!)

Going back - 2hrs (the way it should be!)

Thanks guys for an excellent evening.

Honourable mentions:

1) Wayne - Thanks for lending me some of your gear to get rid of the pigeon doo on my car!

2) Kam (aka: TTej) - "You wanna get some 19's on your car "

3) Wak - For sorting out my sidelights in the restaurant carpark, which in turn got everyone else lifting their bonnets!

Oh yeah some geezer bird (??) took a video of me and the other half walking around and looking at the cars, so if you see us in any "Poole Tourist Videos" then give me a shout.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

imster said:


> Oh yeah some geezer bird (??) took a video of me and the other half walking around and looking at the cars, so if you see us in any "Poole Tourist Videos" then give me a shout.


I think that was for Crimewatch! :lol: :lol: :lol:

top evening, great weather, great atmosphere, great people.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Great evening !

6 mins going there

4 mins going back  

Really friendly bunch, lovely to meet you all for the first time!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

some pics

http://www.wak-tt.com/poole20040730/poole20040730.htm


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Really great day!  Loved the cruise!!!!!!! 8) , the food [smiley=chef.gif] , the beer [smiley=cheers.gif] etc.etc. 
Thanks everyone! 
SPECIAL THANKS GO OUT TO
John for organising the Restaurant.
Mark for the cruise
and everyone for the superb company!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ANT


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

And more pctures HERE


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

What a fantastic evening folks, it was great being part of it, great seeing old friends, meeting a few new and putting faces to names 

Thanks all for making us most welcome and a special thanks to Mark and John for organising everything, and I must say thanks also to Poole Audi for the complementary drinks and buffet 8) 

The northern crew spent Saturday morning cruising around the islands and frequenting the odd bar here and there, oh, and spending a few quid on the slot machines 8)



















John, nearly forgot, thanks for the map from the hotel to the restaurant, you have hidden talents 










Col & Di


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like you all had a great time  
Shame we couldn't make it


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Some more pics here:

http://public.fotki.com/mackem/poole_tt_meet/


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Big thanks to Col and Di for putting up with me for two days, and getting me down to Poole :roll:  

Bronya and I had had a great time, and it was good to meet old faces and new ones (TTej  :wink: ).

Thanks again to everyone who help to organise the cruise event. Maybe I'll be able to make it down next year.

Thanks for a great weekend.

Ben


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What a lovely evening. It was great to see so many turn up for this event and to meet some new faces. Thank you to all who made it such a great evening especially Mark for the organisation and Poole Audi for their hospitality.

It was the perfect start to our holiday

John & Helen.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Over four hours from London!, but good to have been there.

Nice to have met you all, what a nice site seeing all the TT's in a line.

Thanks again Mark and to all involved.

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just wanted to add my two penneth.
Thanks to all who joined the cruise or met up with us at the quay.
With these events it realy is the "More the merrier".

Thanks to John for organising the Restaurant.
Great to put faces to the names - Andy (Digi), Wayne, Ben, Colin and Di.
and good to meet up with the Regulars - you know who you are :wink:

Ant - we will be down soon - you have been warned. 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]

Watch the events section for the next meet at the end of August.

Cheers

Mark


----------

